

Finding the perfect startup office: How YC's Xobni did it - jshajan
http://www.xobni.com/blog/2007/11/13/the-xobni-office-and-thoughts-on-startup-office-space/

======
aristus
That is a nice corner -- I used to work about a block away. The japanese Katsu
place is awesome. Croger Galleria has some good Indian takeaway.

This is a delicate subject, but if you have 9 twenty-somethings working
startup hours... that's basically a dorm. Consider frequent janitorial
service.

Incidentally we're looking to share an office near Mission or Noe. If anyone
wants to sublet for 2-3 people or maybe go in with us on a lease, drop me a
line.

------
Brushfire
Are they really there after dinner? Wow. That would lead to burnout in most
people I know. And I've been there, in a startup, and seen the bad decisions
made after 12-14 hours of work. If you really think you have your head on
straight after 14 hours, try 3 weeks of it. Or 3 months.

If you are trying to move faster, I'm a bigger fan of the 'work saturdays'
ideology. Try to do 7-8 hours 6 days a week. That worked much better for me.

~~~
rms
Maybe they're doing that ideal 11-7PM. :)

~~~
Brushfire
Yes. That is good. If thats what this is, then I'm totally for that.

------
sidsavara
This is cool, but I believe we saw this on HN a _long_ time ago

